# Ich bin der Neue!



## Haffnoid (9. Dezember 2019)

Moin PC Games Community,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Ich bin 29 Jahre alt, verheiratet und komme aus dem schönen Ruhrgebiet. Zocke von klein an gerne auf Konsolen und PC. Somit ist es auch im Erwachsenen Alter nicht wegzudenken die PS4 anzuschmeißen und alles andere für eine kurze Zeit zu vergessen. Ich bin zwar 40 Std die Woche arbeiten, aber es gibt auch keinen aktuellen Grund wieso man mit dem Zocken aufhören sollte 

Ich verfolge PC Games eigentlich schon seit Ewigkeiten schaue immer wieder nach Tests/Reviews und News. Ich habe mich aber erst jetzt angemeldet, weil das XMAS spezial sehr verlockend ist 

Oft gehe ich auf die Meinungen der Reviewer ein, somit fällt mir oft die Entscheidung leichter ein Spiel zu kaufen oder es sein zu lassen.

Im Allgemeinen zocke ich alles sehr gerne. Rennen, Ballern, Jumpen... je nach dem worauf man Lust hat.

Ich freue mich hier zu sein


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2019)

Na dann viel Spaß hier. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Dezember 2019)

Willkommen, Willkommen


----------



## McDrake (9. Dezember 2019)

Grüezi auch von meiner Seite.


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2019)

Dann mal willkommen.


----------

